# General Electric stock



## Victor (Jul 26, 2019)

You may know that this famous company is struggling.
The share price is at 10.51 (From a much larger high) and
their great dividend is down to pennies! Terrible.
Analysts are saying to hold your stock or maybe buy.
I'm losing.

If you have GE, what are you doing? If you want to wait,
you could buy now and in some years it will rise??


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2019)

GE stock has been on a downhill slide for the past 2 years.  This company has been producing decent products for decades, and continues to do so.  GE management has made some poor decisions in the past couple of years that has impacted its overall value, but there is new management now, and many "experts" are expecting a turnaround.  

https://www.forbes.com/sites/moneys...ctric-stock-is-down-but-not-out/#7400bc1b7bd7
We've done our small part.  Our old washing machine was nearing its end of life, so we went shopping a couple of weeks ago, and settled on a new GE washer and dryer.  Comparing brands and features, the GE came out on top...at least for our needs.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

sorry for the aside but James Martin SJ used to work for GE.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 27, 2019)

i speculate in this every so often for a quick trade but nothing i would hold


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have to disagree, when it comes to GE producing quality goods. I gave up on this company, years ago, as all of its products, or, at least, the ones I tried, and returned, were cheaply made, in China. 

I'm actually surprised that this company still exists, given its inferior product line. 

I remember, as a kid, getting a GE, AM, transistor radio from my grandfather. I thought I was in heaven. It was amazing!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 27, 2019)

ge has always been a middle of the road as a consumer company . they are never the best , the most innovative or the highest quality . they positioned  themselves in the middle of the road .  

i spent decades as a ge motor control distributor  and lamp distributor ... their products have been okay but  i much prefer Siemens  . there lamps are okay but i prefer philips or sylvania .... dealing with ge has been their downfall in my opinion ... where as our sylvania rep can okay special pricing for a large user on the spot , ge had lots of red tape and levels to go through to get authorization ... they get in their own way


----------



## Llynn (Jul 27, 2019)

I worked for the GE Aircraft Engine Division for a few years in the 80's. I participated in their stock purchase 401k  program and got quite a few shares at no cost through employer matching. I sold my shares shortly after I retired when it was (thankfully) still at a high price. I did well with that stock.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 27, 2019)

GE is not the company you remember from your childhood. It is now described as:

"*...a global digital industrial company. The Company's products and services range from aircraft engines, power generation, and oil and gas production equipment to medical imaging, financing and industrial products. "*

IOW, GE does not make toasters, or microwaves, or gas stove, or refrigerators - no small retail appliances at all.

When they sold each division, they also sold the *naming rights. *Like Black & Decker, or KitchenAid, RCA, et al., the company name has a specific dollar value at the time of sale. 

At one point GE got very heavily into financial services. However, owning Genworth turned out to be disastrous from a long-term viewpoint. Serious underpricing in their Long Term Care insurance products has caused billion-dollar losses at GE:

General Electric Has a Long-Term Care Problem (2017)

Although Genworth has been sold (it is now owned by a Chinese corp.), GE retained the original block of LTCi business, because it was impossible to sell it. It was underpriced, and the low interest rates of the last decade decimated the unit's bottom line (as explained at the end of the article).


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 27, 2019)

It appears that GE does still make home appliances. See above post.


----------



## Victor (Jul 29, 2019)

So does anyone he*re own GE stock?*
If so, what are your plans?
I am only interested in those who own it..


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 29, 2019)

i don't right now but in the 9 dollar range i buy it and sell when it goes over 10


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> It appears that GE does still make home appliances. See above post.



What home appliances do you think they make? I am asking as I am genuinely surprised. I hang around on a widely-used kitchen and appliances forum as a member for the last 15 yrs, and when GE sold their Appliances Division with the naming rights to Haier, based in China, it was a huge subject for discussion:

GE Appliances made by Haier


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> What home appliances do you think they make? I am asking as I am genuinely surprised. I hang around on a widely-used kitchen and appliances forum as a member for the last 15 yrs, and when GE sold their Appliances Division with the naming rights to Haier, based in China, it was a huge subject for discussion:
> 
> GE Appliances made by Haier


I am going on what another member posted, above, about his new GE washer and dryer. Why did you not read the other posts in this thread?


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 1, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I am going on what another member posted, above, about his new GE washer and dryer. Why did you not read the other posts in this thread?



Because if you investigated this, I think you would find the GE is just the name "carried over". They are NOT the GE company as it is today. GE Appliances is a division of, and are owned by, the Chinese now, and Haier products do not rate well for long-term reliability. GE sold the naming rights, so just because it is labeled GE, does not make it a GE designed/produced/sold/maintained product. 

I'm sorry I was not clear in my post. To discuss GE as a stock means looking at the company as it is now, and what it makes/sells. Not what it made/sold in previous years. 

It is no different than buying an Amana or a Maytag, versus a Whirlpool. Whirlpool owns both, as well as Jenn-Air and KitchenAid. Whirlpool bought the companies AND the naming rights, but you are buying a Whirlpool product under that badge.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 1, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> Because if you investigated this, I think you would find the GE is just the name "carried over". They are NOT the old GE. They are owned by the Chinese now, and do not rate well for long-term reliability.


Pfff! Why would I investigate this? If someone buys a GE washer and dryer, then GE is still making washers and dryers, regardless of their country of origin and deep background on who owns what rights to using the name! The same challenge of who's actually making what, could be applied to scores of US companies, across the board.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2019)

I used to work for G.E. when I was young but didn't have stock in the company back then. Later on only had the stock through mutual funds. Not sure any of them still hold shares of the stock.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 17, 2019)

the forensic accountant who blew the whistle on madoff years before  to the sec  is now saying the fraud at ge is bigger then enron .

markopolis released a 175 page report which he sent to the sec .. but he says not everything was disclosed in the report .there was stuff he only sent to  law enforcement ......

he is a sharp guy , likely the best in the world of forensic accounting .... while ge denies the allegations my money is on markopolis


----------

